# Awning Diagram/parts?



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Finally found my first busted item on my new Outback.

Does anyone have a link to a diagram for the 2008 Outback awnings?

I went to open our awning this weekend - first time to use it, and I discovered a part was broken in half. I don't even know what to call the part to be able to call to get a new one.

Its the pot metal piece that slides in the track of the main/lower support arm that allows the upper support to extend and latch in at the top of the awning. The part that slides in the track is in the track....the other half is still inside that upper arm. Since its broken, the arm won't extend out to the proper location (to make due, I just tied it to the lower arm about half way up the best I could).

Also, since this is busted, when the awning is retracted, I can no longer secure it up against the body of the trailer by tightening that knob behind the support.....So I don't want to travel anywhere with it like this.

Any ideas what this part is called so I can maybe call Keystone for a replacement? I'd hate to have to tow the whole rig the 80 mile round trip to the dealer for this. Thanks.


----------



## aantolik (Apr 8, 2005)

This may help you figure out what you're actually looking for:
Dometic Products

Click on Users Guide in upper left


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Same thing happened to one of ours ... somehow. From the user guide it looks like it is called a slider. I went to the closest RV dealer and they had a billet aluminum replacement. I also bought a spare so when the other one breaks we have a back up.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BlueWedge said:


> I also bought a spare so when the other one breaks we have a back up.


I love that keyword..."When"


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If you have a 2008 model, I'd think your dealer should be able to take care of this under warranty.

Mike


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

Marksrv.com. i just bought two of the sliders for my awning. good site for parts


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

you want part number 830463P available here for $12.50.
YOu should be able to get this part at any RV dealer for about the same price.


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

I had to order the little release latch thingy. A little bit of googling and I found what I needed. They came in pairs so I have a spare... somewhere.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

You guys are great. I'll be ordering 2 just in case. Still not sure what could have caused this thing to snap clean in half.

Even though it would be covered under warranty, I'l probably just buy it and try to install myself to save the cost of gas to bring the trailer into the dealer.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Fat Tony said:


> You guys are great. I'll be ordering 2 just in case. Still not sure what could have caused this thing to snap clean in half.
> 
> Even though it would be covered under warranty, I'l probably just buy it and try to install myself to save the cost of gas to bring the trailer into the dealer.


Let's see, gas at >$4, and Fuel economy (towing) at <10mpg. A $12 part, so you will break even at 10-15 miles.








Good Call on just buying it!


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Fat Tony said:


> You guys are great. I'll be ordering 2 just in case. Still not sure what could have caused this thing to snap clean in half.
> 
> Even though it would be covered under warranty, I'l probably just buy it and try to install myself to save the cost of gas to bring the trailer into the dealer.


The cast part that failed for us had an obvious casting flaw. I am still not sure exactly where/when this happened to ours. I generally blame the dogs, much easier than blaming DW or myself. Who knows someone could easy swap the good part, slider and pole, for the bad part in less than a minute...

The rivet is the hardest part to replace. Drill out the old very carefully.


----------



## ramartina (Feb 16, 2008)

Aw, man. I have to drill out a pop rivet? Suddenly this 12 buck part is starting to sound more and more expensive.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Fat Tony said:


> Aw, man. I have to drill out a pop rivet? Suddenly this 12 buck part is starting to sound more and more expensive.


No the hard part is putting in the new pop rivet. I am sure there is a tool but I didn't have one. Just don't over drill out the old one.


----------

